# Whats your (DIY) gibberellic acid recipe ?



## vostok

*you ain't gonna believe this:* running low on my Ga3 acid I went to 3 local health food stores seeking out natural organic LENTILS, a stable food in many parts of the world, for thousand of years, in the first 2 stores each of the assistants had no idea what I meant, on the 3rd store the manageress directed me to the soup aisle ..and yes indeed there were the lentils but mixed in with some serious and horrid food stuff.





True, I hadn't made Ga in several years, but its so simple, and I am so miffed about it, that even resorted to looking at Amazon, who do have it $10.00 plus another 50% for post...no thanks I like my recipe, beside being from SuperGrow it smells very much like Monsanto to me

So until I find some fresh clean and organic lentils I'll just wait until I hit the big smoke again.

_link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibberellic_acid_

Whats your DIY gibberellic acid recipe..?:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## umbra

GA is naturally occurring in kelp extract


----------



## deadkndys

ga is some nasty nasty stuff. You'd be safer making sts/cs.


----------



## vostok

deadkndys said:


> ga is some nasty nasty stuff. You'd be safer making sts/cs.


Please explain why using STS or Colloidal Silver would replace Ga3...thanks


----------



## deadkndys

The fact that its not toxic...


----------



## -_-

deadkndys said:


> The fact that its not toxic...



Really ?

maybe you should try Googling Colloidal Silver Poisoning


----------



## WeedHopper

I seen a guy like that in the Health food store 2 days ago,,,i was trying to figure out what the hell happened to him.
I wounder if was caused by the samething? How weird.


----------



## Locked

deadkndys said:


> The fact that its not toxic...



Ga3 is non toxic.


----------



## deadkndys

-_- said:


> Really ?
> 
> maybe you should try Googling Colloidal Silver Poisoning



Obviously anything in excess can be a bad thing. In low concentration cs is fine.(feminzed CS solution is considered lowish usually around 30-60 ppm).if it Was truly toxic at low ppm they wouldn't sell it in health stores. 



Hamster Lewis said:


> Ga3 is non toxic.


  Not according to this...

https://www.nwmissouri.edu/naturalsciences/sds/g/Gibberellic Acid.pdf


----------



## deadkndys

There's a reason why most of the seed industry doesn't use ga when making Fems.


----------



## David_willis

Didn't know they were using GA3 to produce feminized seeds these days. I only know of the method where you let the females over mature so they can produce their "emergency bananas" and then use these to produce seeds on another younger female. 

As for GA3 recipes it depends on the seeds you're trying to germinate and most formulations use anywhere between 5-35ppm(parts per million).


----------



## Locked

Read through the pdf and didn't see anywhere where it says it is a dangerous toxin. 
In fact this seems to indicate otherwise. 
NFPA Rating:health: 1; flammability: 0; instability: 0;


----------



## Locked

Here is what it says on one of the sites that you can buy it. 
All Natural Non-Toxic.
Super concentrated 1g makes up to 10gal.
Useage is approved by most organic certification agencies.
Packaged in glass for an indefinite shelf life.


----------



## deadkndys

Hamster Lewis said:


> Read through the pdf and didn't see anywhere where it says it is a dangerous toxin.
> In fact this seems to indicate otherwise.
> NFPA Rating:health: 1; flammability: 0; instability: 0;


Right I'm sure all these "hazards" are nothing to worry about. Just because it isn't fatal doesn't mean it's not toxic... 

View attachment Screenshot_2015-06-18-09-55-54.jpg


----------



## Locked

deadkndys said:


> Right I'm sure all these "hazards" are nothing to worry about. Just because it isn't fatal doesn't mean it's not toxic...



Aspirin can be toxic. Hell, water can be toxic so stop with the fear mongering.  I stand by my statement.


----------



## deadkndys

What you call "fear mongering" I call educating. Obviously there are some ricks when dealing with ga that is just fact.  You want to spread misinformation,claiming it isn't toxic go for it. But don't get upset when someone calls you out on it.


----------



## Locked

In case you don't actually know what the NFPA rating means. 

A 1= Exposure would cause irritation with only minor residual injury 






View attachment hppa.jpg


----------



## Locked

deadkndys said:


> What you call "fear mongering" I call educating. Obviously there are some ricks when dealing with ga that is just fact.  You want to spread misinformation,claiming it isn't toxic go for it. But don't get upset when someone calls you out on it.



No YOU are the one spreading misinformation brosef, and I am calling YOU out on it.  You are only educating us on the fact that you don't like to be wrong.


----------



## vostok

deadkndys said:


> Right I'm sure all these "hazards" are nothing to *worry about. Just because it isn't fatal doesn't mean it's not toxic...*


*
I believe you have this Ga3 mixed with some other chem...as STS and Cs do both mutate genes in fact thats what they are for.

As for GA3 I use it in very small harmless doses, for encouraging my seeds thru germination, had you read the wiki link, you along would be aware of this.*.

*I have taken the liberty of adding you to my ignore list, please do not respond to any further posts of mine..thank you*


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ,,,hell im Toxic after eating beans.

I thought STS was  Cadallac. Lol


----------



## cbdoil

STS and CS blocks the plant from producing female hormones, but not by changing the genetics of the plants. If not done several times over the course of 2 weeks the effects wear off and the plant begins to produce the hormones again. It's also applied on the fan leaves, which aren't consumed anyways since you are just looking for pollen to use to produce seed on a totally different plant. To say that seed producers are not using it because it's poisonous is totally false...show me the proof. STS and CS is TOTALLY safe to use in the production of seeds and Ga3 is commonly used to form roots on cuttings.


----------



## vostok

cbdoil said:


> STS and CS blocks the plant from producing female hormones, but not by changing the genetics of the plants. If not done several times over the course of 2 weeks the effects wear off and the plant begins to produce the hormones again. It's also applied on the fan leaves, which aren't consumed anyways since you are just looking for pollen to use to produce seed on a totally different plant. To say that seed producers are not using it because it's poisonous is totally false...show me the proof. STS and CS is TOTALLY safe to use in the production of seeds and Ga3 is commonly used to form roots on cuttings.


This is totally correct ...thank you, also Gibberellens(Jibber allens) in 200ppm and higher can be used as a 'rough' substitute ..but the better method is C.Silver or STS, ...in this case I was intending to enhance my germing soaking in Ga3 first, but have seen many undesirable freaks since ...
and thanks 'V'


----------



## cbdoil

I wondered if that would happen. Have you ever tried Ga3 to help propagate older seed? I tried it a couple of times but not enough to provide any opinion on it.


----------



## vostok

Only on very very old seeds from the 80's, ga3 used here to re activate them old dry seeds


----------

